# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Вопрос по ATI Radeon HD 5570

## valerius77

Требуется консультация разбирающихся в "железе".
Собираюсь прикупить видеокарту ATI Radeon 5570.
Есть маленький нюанс - *не хочеться менять БП*. Он у меня Microlab PSU 360W.
Конфиг железа. 
DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2400 MHz (12 x 200) 4600+Asus M2N-MX SE Plus (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)1920 Мб (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)Hitachi HDP725025GLA380 (250 Гб, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 (512 Мб) - интегрированнаяRealtek ALC662 @ nVIDIA nForce 6100-430 (MCP61P) - High Definition Audio Controller - интегрированныйOptiarc DVD RW AD-7191A (DVD+R9:8x, DVD-R9:8x, DVD+RW:20x/8x, DVD-RW:20x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVViewSonic VA1716w Series [17" LCD] (QRQ080102428)Источник бесперебойного питания Powercom BNT-600A;AVR,Black Knight 600 VA(360W), 155-275VTV-тюнер AVerMedia AVerTV Studio 509UA
Читал в нэте, что ATI Radeon 5570 - экономичная, мало потребляет и пиковая нагрузка около 42W
А вопрос состоит вот в чём: потянет ли мой БП ещё и ATI 5570?

----------


## Kulёma

Ну маловато мощности конечно, но полагаю потянет! Хотя вопрос замены БП в долгий ящик не откладывайте, это не самая дорогая часть компа.

----------

